# Down Under Ride...Part 1



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Part 1 of last weekends ride from the land of OZ.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

very cool. what kind of cam did you use?


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks...the hel cam was GoPro Hero wide non HD. It's a good cam although b'cause it's 170 deg wide angle everything looks further away than it is...the upside of this is you dont have to mess around setting it up on your helmet and aiming it like you have to with cams that are not wide angle.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice. Like good trail ride'n videos. Nice country you have to ride in too.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah...it was a great day and place to be ride'n.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vid!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice vid! Looks like some beautiful scenery there. Some cool rocky areas there too, I need to get my Prairie going so I can do some of that kind of riding again.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I really like the hillsides and the small creeks...looks neat. ...my cv boots wouldve done overheat and come to pieces though lol


----------

